# Ignatia use in dogs?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've not used it for a dog, but personal experience suggests it could be well worth a try.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you I do trust my vet's recommendation after all homeopathy is also part of his practice, but so far all alternative measures haven't worked but I ordered some Ignatia off of amazon so we will see.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

If interested in flower remedies, Star of Bethlehem and Walnut could also possibly assist in the specific situation. Mind you, I am not a doctor or vet, so this is not prescriptive, not that Bach remedies require an Rx anyway . These should all be available at just about any health food store, btw.


----------

